# Foggy Day, Elliot Bay Trail and Downtown Seattle



## pmseattle (Dec 9, 2004)

It's been foggy for the last five days. The lighting varies quite a bit from one minute to the next as the fog bank drifts through town.


----------



## Vettekid (Sep 16, 2005)

*nice*

I appreciate the shot of the tractor tug with the eggbeater propulsion. 

The Smith Tower shot is very interesting.

Thanks.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Thanks*

I miss being there sometimes.
I almost bought a small tug boat back in the 70's that I was thinking of converting to a live-a-board but I was way outbid. Probably a good thing, oh well.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

What a great series of photos. whenever I am up there I really enjoy taking my bike on a ferry and quickly getting way out of the city.

Good stuff!


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

That is some thick fog. Looks like a nice place to ride.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

MB1 said:


> What a great series of photos. whenever I am up there I really enjoy taking my bike on a ferry and quickly getting way out of the city.
> 
> Good stuff!


I used to live in Poulsbo, WA and would ride out to Bainbridge (Winslow long ago) and take the ferry over to Seattle and just ride around. It was 17 miles to the ferry from my condo and we would spend a couple of hours over in the city and then catch the last daylight ferry to get home before dark. Those were great times. I loved how they gave us a head start over the cars when the ferry docked.


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*Video?*



pmseattle said:


> It's been foggy for the last five days. The lighting varies quite a bit from one minute to the next as the fog bank drifts through town.


Hey PM, we ride the same trail, although I go the opposite direction (Magnolia to Pioneer Square). Great pictures. I have not taken many pictures recently but the views along Elliott Bay and Myrtle Edwards Park are always incredible. 
On Monday I was riding in and saw a cyclist coming at me with a video camera in hand. I have been lurking here to see if that cyclist posted on RBR but haven't found it. Was that you? 

Here are some older pictures I took along the same route, including the infamous 'turn of death' through Interbay.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I lived in seattle for a year- these pics all really make me want to come back and visit. I can just about smell the salt air and the kelp. I lived in West seattle near Alki, and when I'd had a bad day at work, I used to love sitting on the beach, watching the ferries and the big freighters move through the sound. 

Have some fish and chips for me.

-B-


----------



## pmseattle (Dec 9, 2004)

TypeOne said:


> Hey PM, we ride the same trail, although I go the opposite direction (Magnolia to Pioneer Square). Great pictures. I have not taken many pictures recently but the views along Elliott Bay and Myrtle Edwards Park are always incredible.
> On Monday I was riding in and saw a cyclist coming at me with a video camera in hand. I have been lurking here to see if that cyclist posted on RBR but haven't found it. Was that you?
> 
> Here are some older pictures I took along the same route, including the infamous 'turn of death' through Interbay.


It wasn't me - I'm too chicken to ride and use the camera at the same time. That's a great shot across Elliot Bay, by the way. It just became my background.


----------



## pmseattle (Dec 9, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> I lived in seattle for a year- these pics all really make me want to come back and visit. I can just about smell the salt air and the kelp. I lived in West seattle near Alki, and when I'd had a bad day at work, I used to love sitting on the beach, watching the ferries and the big freighters move through the sound.
> 
> Have some fish and chips for me.
> 
> -B-


I will do that. I frequently do stop at Salmon Cooker on Alaskan Way for fish and chips on the way home


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

pmseattle said:


> I will do that. I frequently do stop at Salmon Cooker on Alaskan Way for fish and chips on the way home


Ivar's on the waterfront next to the firestation. Get a double with fries and share them with the seagulls. Don't give any to the flying rats (pigeons). I do miss living in the NW, I hope to transfer back there in two years for my final tour of duty before I retire. I don't miss cleaning the commuter everyday, hanging my rain stuff up to dry so it will be ready the next morning, always considering how much battery life I have left for the headlight, being wet, and less than eight hours of daylight in the winter. Have I mentioned that I commuted in sandals this morning?


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*Oh and there's more*



pmseattle said:


> It wasn't me - I'm too chicken to ride and use the camera at the same time. That's a great shot across Elliot Bay, by the way. It just became my background.


Maybe I won't get to see a video of someone riding toward me - my face was in a frozen perma-grimace.

I have that Elliott Bay shot as my wallpaper at work, so when people ask me why I ride to work every day I can show them the desktop. I have a few more pictures from Myrtle Edwards that were taken last year that I like and have also been my wallpaper at times. Here is one at sunset.

And after reading all these posts I will have to stop by Ivars on the waterfront next week.


----------

